
PostgreSQL Streaming Replication in 10 Minutes - craigkerstiens
http://hunleyd.github.io/PostgreSQL-Streaming-Replication-In-10-Minutes/
======
nasalgoat
Getting replication running on PostgreSQL is fairly easy, but _monitoring_ it
is a little more troublesome. Unfortunately, the amount of help out there for
users is few and far between - half the time my Google searches turn up my own
unanswered questions from a year ago.

Your best bet to see the current state of replication is on the master:

echo "select * from pg_stat_replication" | psql

That gives you a list of all the connected replicas, and where they are in the
WAL process. It took me a lot of Googling to figure that one out and learn to
interpret the output.

